# ERC Hollow Form



## trc65 (Apr 2, 2021)

Made this for my sister's birthday which was last Tuesday. Won't see her until Easter though so had a little extra time to get it finished. Still needs buffing, but will do that tomorrow.

3.5" tall and 3.75" wide.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Steve in VA (Apr 2, 2021)

That's sweet Tim!

What finish did you use and did you turn it green?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Apr 2, 2021)

Yes, what Steve asked. Really like the shape Tim. Did you sketch it out first? Also, what is ERC? I’m thinking I should know the answer to that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Apr 2, 2021)

Beautiful. What kind of finish will you use to try to keep it from totally fading?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 2, 2021)

Absolutely gorgeous!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Apr 2, 2021)

ERC= eastern red cedar. Not green, but not totally dry either. It was cut and sealed in July 2019, and has been sitting in machine shed since then. Was steaming a little when I drilled it, so a little wet. It's around 1/8 to 3/16" thick, so wasn't worried too much about moisture or warping.

No sketching, just chucked it up and turned until it looked right.

Finish is several coats of tung oil followed by some spray poly. Not planning anything special to keep it from fading, but sister will probably keep it in her curio cabinet which is in a dark corner of her house with no direct sun.

Question, is there any finish/additive that will keep it from fading, or at least slow it down to any significant degree?


----------



## Tony (Apr 2, 2021)

I love that one Tim! Great shape, pretty wood man. Plus, I'm sure your Shop smells good now!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 2, 2021)

Great piece Tim, classy all around!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 2, 2021)

That is just stunningly beautiful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 3, 2021)

Small, but mighty! Gotta love ERC! Chuck


----------



## Tom Smart (Apr 3, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Question, is there any finish/additive that will keep it from fading, or at least slow it down to any significant degree?


I believe @Don Ratcliff says his shiny boat finish will slow but not completely stop fading. He had a front and reverse picture of one of his flame box elder paddles a bit earlier.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 3, 2021)

Uv fades them. Uv protection saves colors. Exterior finishes. The higher grade the better
Btw beautiful turn. Love the knot inclusion. Adds a lot of color!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb (Apr 3, 2021)

That's beautiful! It looks a lot bigger than the size you stated. :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## trc65 (Apr 3, 2021)

Barb said:


> That's beautiful! It looks a lot bigger than the size you stated. :)


That's the only thing I don't like about using this type of background, scale is hard to see.

Guess I'm going to have to go buy a blue lighter to use for scale, or was it an orange one? Wait, is it supposed to have some weird Texas logo or something on it?  

*Calling the lighter for scale police, help needed!!!!!*

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 3, 2021)

trc65 said:


> That's the only thing I don't like about using this type of background, scale is hard to see.
> 
> Guess I'm going to have to go buy a blue lighter to use for scale, or was it an orange one? Wait, is it supposed to have some weird Texas logo or something on it?
> 
> *Calling the lighter for scale police, help needed!!!!!*


Blue. It’s in the rules. Somewhere. Chuck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 3, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Blue. It’s in the rules. Somewhere. Chuck


If any of you have heard James Gregory, you know "there might be a law, I dont know"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## phinds (Apr 3, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Question, is there any finish/additive that will keep it from fading, or at least slow it down to any significant degree?


As others have said, UV is the problem, so UV protection is the "solution". LOTS of coats of something with strong UV protection will slow the fading but I'm not a aware of anything that will prevent it over many years except putting the item in a dark closet under a blanket.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Apr 3, 2021)

That the only problem with UV protection - lots of coats equates to thick layer of plastic. I rather live with the "ephemeral" color than coat it with layers of finish. Nothing in life lasts forever......

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Apr 3, 2021)

trc65 said:


> That the only problem with UV protection - lots of coats equates to thick layer of plastic. I rather live with the "ephemeral" color than coat it with layers of finish. Nothing in life lasts forever......


Fair enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 3, 2021)

This piece of erc has a moderate coat of aliphatic urethane. Sat out on a burn pile for about 6 month or so. This is probably 3 yrs or better now.








You can definitely see the coating though. So if you want that natural feel, you might look into rubio monocoat with uv protection

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Apr 3, 2021)

Wow Tim, love everything about. Must be a very special sister! I have one of those......know what I’m talking about!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Apr 3, 2021)

She is, we're Irish twins - I'm just 11 months older...

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## trc65 (Apr 3, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> This piece of erc has a moderate coat of aliphatic urethane. Sat out on a burn pile for about 6 month or so. This is probably 3 yrs or better now.
> 
> View attachment 206652
> 
> ...


Have you used any of the rubio monocoat products? The only one I can find with UV stabilizers is the hybrid wood protector and it only has UV stabilizers in the tinted finishes, none in the pure (untinted) finish.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 4, 2021)

I have not. Just know it was suppose to be hardened oil. Figures it would be a tinted. I will check a bit more before sticking foot in mouth next time... I had seen the uv protection but hadn't spotted that it was tinted.
Of things I have used, Cabot and Flood both have uv protection in a.clear finish like you would put on a deck or fence. As I recall it didnt look plastic but it's been 5 years since I have used any of it. Guess I will need to get my rag and brush out and try some on my crap and then report back.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ken Martin (May 22, 2021)

I think a couple of coats of Sherwin Williams’ Premium oil based paint (color of your choice) should protect it from fading. Too bad they don’t come with zippers!

Beautiful piece!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

